# Alignment shims for the rear are here



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

How much adjustment do them give.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> How much adjustment do them give.


About a 1/2 a degree each shim but I'm going to attempt to stack a couple and drive areoind pretty aggressive and see if the fall out I bet we can get you pretty close.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

FYI, after 63k miles of savaging the rear suspension over some rough roads, the rear alignment came out within spec when I replaced the suspension. Twist beam FTW there...


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

i have a buddy in town that makes cambers plates their more secure


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> i have a buddy in town that makes cambers plates their more secure


Those wont help our ABS line is right in the way these are Special only for th Cruze.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh kk where did u get these shims from 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well I work at an alignment shop so we order it directly threw the manufacture stempf alignment products.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh ok cool 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

